# BREAKING NEWS: Radmanovic traded for Morrison, Brown



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

> Charlotte Bobcats General Manager Rod Higgins announced today that the team has acquired forward Vladimir Radmanovic from the Los Angeles Lakers in exchange for forward Adam Morrison and guard Shannon Brown.
> 
> “Vladimir is a versatile forward who has the ability to play multiple positions in this league,” Higgins said. “We saw this as an opportunity to add another experienced player whose skill set is interchangeable with a variety of different lineups.”
> 
> ...


http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=3350


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Noooo. Morrison? I literally had a conversation about 10 minutes ago about how bad he was. Maybe Brown will bring something to the table.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

some people just don't get it. the lakers need neither player. what they need more is salary cap relief, and they got it (1 year less). this just means they have a better chance at retaining LO and trevor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting - neither is going to get PT (much like Radmanovic after he was taken out of the starting lineup).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I like this move personally. Gives us cap relief like afobisme said.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

son of a b****

morrison is a turd but at least we get cap space


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda sad to see vladi go, but he had to. too many small forwards, and he was always so inconsistent.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cap move.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Cap relief is great and retaining Odom is great, but at the same time, our bench is one less deep now. I mean, at least Rad could hit the three (even though I always expect one of them to hit the top of the backboard).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Space Cadet has left the building


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

A nice cap move! When Vladi is on he really helps us, but with Lamar and Ariza due for contracts losing those extra two years on his contract helps things.

Plus having Brown as a 5th guard helps in case of injury.

What I want to know is Phil will go public about why Vladi pisses him off so much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Total cap move.

Vlade wasn't getting any play time anyway. 

Lakers got to worry about signing in the future. We got contract situations with LO, and Ariza coming up. We got Vlade who has been kind of disgruntled about lack of play time. So this makes everyone happy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> A nice cap move! When Vladi is on he really helps us, but with Lamar and Ariza due for contracts losing those extra two years on his contract helps things.
> 
> Plus having Brown as a 5th guard helps in case of injury.
> 
> What I want to know is Phil will go public about why Vladi pisses him off so much.


Totally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's weird, but I'll actually miss Radmanovic on this team. I always liked the guy and was always rooting for him - I hope he does well in Charlotte.

Anyway, like most of you said, this looks like it's specifically for cap relief, and if that's going to help us get Odom & Ariza back, then I'm happy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way is Brown any good defensively? Would be nice to add some more bench defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> It's weird, but I'll actually miss Radmanovic on this team. I always liked the guy and was always rooting for him - I hope he does well in Charlotte.
> 
> Anyway, like most of you said, this looks like it's specifically for cap relief, and if that's going to help us get Odom & Ariza back, then I'm happy.


Same. I do feel a bit sorry for him considering how much effort he put into training camp this season. He worked hard to start.. Got the starting role and even when playing good, still got benched.

Now traded. It's a tough business, but he will get some more playing time now at least.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the third trade between the Lakers and Bobcats... Jesus.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

One down, one more to go

Its Luke's turn now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> One down, one more to go
> 
> Its Luke's turn now


Keep that dream alive. Cause it's not going to happen I'm afraid.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Darth Bryant said:


> Keep that dream alive. Cause it's not going to happen I'm afraid.



It's good to dream haha


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

kzero said:


> Cap relief is great and retaining Odom is great, but at the same time, our bench is one less deep now. I mean, at least Rad could hit the three (even though I always expect one of them to hit the top of the backboard).


True, but with Luke starting Vladi only gets maybe 8 minutes in a normal game, more depending on foul trouble/injuries.

Morrison can fill in emergencies and hit open shots and play bone head team defense (though he is a far inferior man defender than Vladi). Or better yet we go big and play Powell and move a guy like Lamar to the 3.

Who really needs to be 10 deep? Come playoff time 9 is fine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> One down, one more to go
> 
> Its Luke's turn now


Not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you guys realize that Morrison is signed through 2010?

And is set to make 5.2 Million?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson on the trade:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> One down, one more to go
> 
> Its Luke's turn now


How I wish that would happen...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Do you guys realize that Morrison is signed through 2010?


I just checked and you're right. At least it's cheaper and one less year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ doesn't exactly sound thrilled.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I just checked and you're right. At least it's cheaper and one less year.


Yeah, but still. That doesn't exactly help us resign Odom or Ariza.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It doesn't save a whole lot of money, but I think it is possible that the PJ v Vlad feud was worse than we knew.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND — The Lakers have traded Vladimir Radmanovic to Charlotte for small forward Adam Morrison and shooting guard Shannon Brown. *The Lakers get out from under Radmanovic’s long-term contract, which will help them manage future payroll and retain Trevor Ariza, who will be the top offseason priority. Lamar Odom could possibly be more likely to be re-signed at a lesser salary, too.
> 
> Morrison has just next season — at $5.26 million — left on his contract and has youth on his side if the Lakers in the next one-plus season can begin to tap into the talent that made him the third overall pick in the 2006 draft. Radmanovic’s five-year, $30 million deal signed in July 2006 has two additional seasons after this one.*
> 
> ...


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/02/07/radmanovic-traded-for-morrison-brown/11380/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ doesn't like dumb players and Vlad was just too mistake prone for him. Luke isn't much smarter IQ wise but thats the perception he's much more chemistry friendly with the coaching staff. 

Ariza is cemented now and should be worked in over Walton at some point. 

As for Morrison. He moves good off screens but generally looks like a total bum and should have never been considered to be a lottery pick he was a low % shooter in college completely one dimensional. But MJ picks him 3rd. 

I see no real benefit to him being on the squad. 

Brown is worth giving a look with his toughness and athletic talent. Another low hoops IQ guy who after hanging wih Kobe a few weeks could give us some garbage time minutes. 

I think it gave us a pinch more flexibility salary wise is all, on the court I don't really see much impact. 

Kobe is gonna see more time at 3 playing with Sasha in certain situations anyway.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is purely subjective on my part, but it doesn't seem like Vlad had the kind of attitude that you want around a championship contending team. Hopefully Morrison can eventually fill the role of Vlad by playing spotty minutes as a shooter. I have always liked Shannon Brown. I really hope he can find his niche here in LA, much the same way that Ariza did.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think Brown will play much at all, but it is nice to have someone who attacks the basket for a change.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm a Morrison fan. He's from my hometown, went to my high school, liked his passion in college at Gonzaga. Do I think he'll be a starter soon? no. But he can contribute offensively and maybe a new place of employment will be good for him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

my favorite martian is gone! hahahaha


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sean said:


> I'm a Morrison fan. He's from my hometown, went to my high school, liked his passion in college at Gonzaga. Do I think he'll be a starter soon? no. But he can contribute offensively and maybe a new place of employment will be good for him.


he atless has a better basketball iq than radman. i'm confident he'll find PT.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Will he be suited up for Sunday then?

I doubt we see him play for quite a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I doubt either of them will be suited up.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Phil will be able to turn him into a decent player. Then again, I thought Kwame would turn in to an All-Star with the Lakers..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

think he's going to be a fan favorite in LA? just like jj reddick in orlando?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm just stoked he was traded, for anyone. His attitude on the court (lackadaisical, poor focus) seems to infect the team at times. His whole demeanor may have legitimately affected the team in some negative way. I posted yesterday how I was praying for Radman's departure, and it came true today. Next up; I pray for a Derek Fisher for Chris Paul deal. Do it Mitch!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Solid cap move. Saves us about $1M for next season, and Morrison's deal is a year shorter than Radmanovic's.

Also, why not trade a scrub for a couple projects?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> As for Morrison. He moves good off screens but generally looks like a total bum and should have never been considered to be a lottery pick he was a low % shooter in college completely one dimensional. But MJ picks him 3rd.


I think you didn't see him in college at all then. He was actually a pretty good percentage shooter at Gonzaga. He has been pretty inefficient his whole NBA career though. Still, it doesn't really matter since he probably won't play much. This guy is a garbage minute guy right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for the fix basel


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sylaw said:


> I think you didn't see him in college at all then. He was actually a pretty good percentage shooter at Gonzaga. He has been pretty inefficient his whole NBA career though. Still, it doesn't really matter since he probably won't play much. This guy is a garbage minute guy right now.


He wasn't a good shooter in college just a streak shooter who could get red hot. 

maybe he can help us in time just not expecting it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i was never impressed with his game in college. heard all the hypes about how he was scoring 30, 40, 50 points on small schools and when the big game on national TV rolled around, he stunk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This might not be our last trade. 

I could definitely see us swinging Mihm, Brown and Sasha for a swingman who could help us.

Who knows? Maybe we'll strike gold and find a way to trade Luke. Never say never!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Kupchak on the record
> By Elliott Teaford on February 7, 2009 3:35 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | ShareThis
> CLEVELAND -- Here's the bulk of a question-and-answer session with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak after the announcement of today's trade that sent Vladimir Radmanovic to Charlotte for Adam Morrison and Shannon Brown. Kupchak talked about the reasons why he made the deal, what it means for the Lakers' salary cap flexibility for next summer and the one after and how he might be done dealing well before the Feb. 19 deadline.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2009/02/kupchak-on-the-record.html#more


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Also, this deal saves the lakers around $18 MIL 

Kupchak saved the Lakers about $2.2 million in salary (including taxes) this year, $2.4 million for 2009/10 and potentially $13.8 million for 2010/11.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i enjoy emplay's article here's his take on the trade btw CHA and LAL



> The Los Angeles Lakers and Charlotte Bobcats made a dead weight for dead weight deal on Saturday that could serve both teams well - swapping Vladimir Radmanovic for Adam Morrison. The Lakers also receive 6'4" guard Shannon Brown who hadn't found a consistent role for Coach Larry Brown and the Bobcats.
> 
> Radmanovic had been overtaken by both Luke Walton and Trevor Ariza in the rotation. Even power forward Josh Powell had earned the backup role to Lamar Odom while center Andrew Bynum recovers from a knee injury. Despite the fact that Radmanovic shot 44.1% from three for the Lakers in 46 games, he struggled defensively and lacked any playmaking skills so valuable in the triangle.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=11480


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> He wasn't a good shooter in college just a streak shooter who could get red hot.
> 
> maybe he can help us in time just not expecting it.


Didn't he lead the nation in scoring? His career field goal percentage in college is 50.8%. I don't think a streaky shooter can do that. I know he's not a good NBA player but you seem to be making up things about him as you go.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Basically, if Morrison can shoot 45%+FG/38%3-pt with the Lakers, consider it a massively successful trade. He has to be infinitely more intense/focused than a dud like Radmanovic. Right? Right?!?!?! :uhoh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> But Morrison – the third overall pick in the 2006 NBA Draft – gives the team a player they can legitimately develop over time. "He was a prolific scorer in college and after a devastating injury, he really hasn't had a chance to develop as a player yet," Jackson told reporters. "He's a spot-up shooter; he's a real good spot-up shooter."
> 
> That injury that hampered Morrison's development was a key reason the Lakers chose to go in this direction. Kupchak told the media that the ACL injury Morrison suffered against the Lakers takes "more than a year" to recover from, giving the Lakers hope that Morrison can turn it around over time. "We think he would benefit from a situation that has less pressure," Kupchak added, also saying that the stability of the Lakers' environment and medical staff could also help Morrison regain his collegiate form.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=11481


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Radmanovic was serious problem for Lakers; The team is thrilled to dump the unprofessional forward who hurt their payroll and their performance.

INDEPENDENCE, Ohio – He wore Vans for practice.

That was Vladimir Radmanovic’s last act as a Laker before he was traded Saturday to the Charlotte Bobcats in primarily a payroll-paring move for the future. The Lakers acquired small forward Adam Morrison, a bust to this point as the third pick in the 2006 draft, and shooting guard Shannon Brown.

In his final Lakers practice on Friday, Radmanovic didn’t wear basketball shoes. He wore Vans – the low-top, slip-on kind of sneakers favored by skateboarders and, yes, snowboarders.

Seriously.

Or not seriously … because what undermined Radmanovic, 29, in every attempt to make his mark as a Laker was a lack of seriousness about his profession. That’s why the Lakers were thrilled to unload his contract to spend more freely this offseason in trying to re-sign Trevor Ariza.

Lamar Odom, also a free agent, could benefit, too, although Odom would still need to accept a significant pay cut to return to a luxury-taxed club already committed to massive future salaries for Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum.

The trade is an immediate victory for the Lakers just by shedding the next two years and $13.4 million due Radmanovic. If Morrison, 24, can’t begin to fulfill his potential in the next one-plus seasons, he just drops off the books.

But the goal here was accomplished. Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak even let it slip with a reference to being “stuck with players who didn’t play and were highly paid.”

“To get back two players who are developing and do have upside,” Kupchak said, “I think that makes it that much more attractive.”

It’s not dissimilar to Kupchak’s trade last season for Ariza, whose sudden flowering only added to a landscape made greener by dumping Brian Cook’s longterm contract on Orlando. It’s possible that Morrison can also ascend with the Lakers and create a pleasant problem to have in 2010.

Bryant had more pressing concerns Saturday at the Cleveland Cavaliers’ practice facility, preparing for a marquee matchup against LeBron James, but Bryant offered this comment about Morrison’s past failures:

“All that doesn’t matter, though. You come in this system, with the group of guys that we have here, and we tend to bring out the best in guys."

It didn’t happen for Kwame Brown, Michael Jordan’s frog pick in Washington whom Phil Jackson couldn’t transform into a Lakers prince. On this one, Jackson didn’t even consult with Jordan about the player he made his first draftee as Bobcats managing partner.

Morrison tore his anterior cruciate ligament on Oct. 20, 2007, in an exhibition game at Staples Center and has been unable to translate performances from practices to games even after cutting his trademark long hair before this season.

“That injury takes more than a year (to recover),” Kupchak said. “So we think he would benefit from a situation that has less pressure.”

Brown, 23, has a $797,000 expiring contract for this season. Unlikely as it is for him – or Morrison, for that matter – to crack Jackson’s rotation this season, the 6-foot-4 Brown is an athletic defender.

“There is an opportunity for both players, but we don’t expect either player to make a contribution right away,” Kupchak said.

For now, this trade is all about dumping Radmanovic, who will be remembered most for two misadventures with the Lakers: He violated his contract – and then lied about it before coming clean – by going snowboarding for the first time over the 2007 All-Star weekend and separating his shooting shoulder.

(He still has a bizarre misalignment in his frame – one shoulder far higher than the other – from the incident, for which the Lakers fined him $500,000 but would’ve been better off voiding his contract.)

Then last June, Radmanovic consistently failed to stay in front of Boston’s Paul Pierce, the eventual NBA Finals MVP.

This season, Radmanovic fell behind Ariza and Luke Walton at small forward, where Bryant often shifts to play anyway. Radmanovic now gets a chance to make a lot of shots for a Charlotte team trying to make the playoffs under first-year coach Larry Brown.

Kupchak said he’s basically not interested in making another trade before the Feb. 20 deadline, believing Andrew Bynum will return this season and considering Chris Mihm and DJ Mbenga viable in-house options at center.

Kupchak has done enough. This is a strong, fiscally responsible move – not everything can be a Gasol-sized splash – that states a proper commitment to Ariza.

The Lakers didn’t get one full expiring contract for Radmanovic, but they came close. And if there is a Kwame Brown clown in this deal, just know that it’s not Morrison. The Lakers’ championship pursuit did not need Radmanovic, a slacker from head to toe.

Contact the writer: [email protected]

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/lakers-radmanovic-morrison-2302401-kupchak-brown


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool I guess, i'm not really seeing how this will hurt us or help us so I guess it's just a small cap saver.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lol @ vans. great article, ding is the man.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Finally, a business note: Both Morrison and Brown have to pass physicals before playing for the Lakers, and neither will be with the team on Sunday in Cleveland. Instead, both players will fly to Los Angeles to take their physicals on Sunday and are expected to practice with the Lakers on Monday.
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/090207detailsofthecharlottedeal.html


...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

At least AM is more intense that VladRad ever was. We get cap room and two young players with some upside potential. I like the trade...and I think PJ could impact AM's game in a positive way.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow; good, not great move IMO. I really don't see the downside. "dead weight for dead weight" is an excellent way of putting it. plus we save some money and give a couple of young guys a shot...I like it. I've never liked Morrison, but I loved watching Shannon Brown play in college. Some of those Spartan teams were pretty darn good. He could certainly give us something on the defensive end, but I don't know how much he's improved on his outside shooting and overall ball skills since college and I really haven't seen him play. there's not going to be a lot of minutes for him barring injury, but like some have said, he's a good 12th man to have.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/523173.html



> Morrison was unhappy here and sources said he wanted out. He met with coach Larry Brown recently to express that.
> 
> "It wasn't going to work here because of the way he felt,'' Brown told the Observer. "He needs a new start. The expectations were really high, as they should be for the third pick.''


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I loved Radman, hope he does well in Charlotte.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Mitch traded the wrong player! It should have been Luke. Without Rad we lose a lot of outside shooting. Ariza, Luke, Lamar, all shaky outside shooters. With Rad, when he is on, he could make shots from anywhere. Now teams will just load up the middle and watch us chuck bricks all night.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ We still have Kobe,Fisher,Farmar,Sasha, and now Morrison, i think we're good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ii9ce said:


> Mitch traded the wrong player! It should have been Luke. Without Rad we lose a lot of outside shooting. Ariza, Luke, Lamar, all shaky outside shooters. With Rad, when he is on, he could make shots from anywhere. Now teams will just load up the middle and watch us chuck bricks all night.


We traded Vlade because he was unhappy. Not because it was a great trade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> We traded Vlade because he was unhappy. Not because it was a great trade.


This.

Not to mention, Phil loves Luke. Even though the majority of fans don't.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I like Luke.. I think he's underrated because he's a horrible athlete, but he makes smart decisions with the basketball that much is true


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Morrison for MIP next year. :laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

VladRad, although a good spot-up shooter throughout his career, was an inconsistant shooter at best for us. He played NO defense either. AM will do no worse...and I think he will benefit from playing with Kobe and having less pressure on him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never liked Morrison, and I hardly even know who Brown is.

I still love this trade.

We trade away one player with limited growth potential, for two players with bigger upside, and cap flexibility. Even if neither of these players improves at all, I still think it is a good trade.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well this isn't the first Zag the Lakers have had, they did have Ronny Turiaf who I believe played a few seasons with Adam, no doubt I could see Kobe or other Lakers players ringing up Turiaf to get his opinion on Adam as a person and player.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought Vladdy was a bad signing since we first got him. That said, I never disliked the guy, I just thought it was a bad contract for another jumpshooter. I wish we traded Walton away instead first, but this is a move in the positive direction as long as Morrison doesn't steal minutes from better players and just rots on our bench. Phil has a fetish of playing shooters that can't do anything else.


----------

